# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  C++‎ Decompiler

## Bahmany

با سلام 
آیا کسی از دوستان سورسر خوبی برای C++‎ می شناسنه ( تبدیل exe به C++‎ )
ممنون میشم لینکی معرفی کنید

با تشکر

----------


## Delphi Coder

یه دونه OpenSource هست ولی ظاهرا بی خیالش شدن و غیر فعال هست عملا به درد نمیخوره مگه اینکه کل برنامه با Win32 یکی دو خط بیشتر نباشه فقط تو این حالت کار میکنه بقیه حالات Exception میده و بسته میشه.
http://boomerang.sourceforge.net
IDA اکثر توابع CRT رو میتونه بشناسه سورسای اسمبلی که میده خیلی باحال هست مخصوصا گرافهاش. بعدش میشه یه DLL به برنامه Inject کنید و هر چی هر کجای برنامه اضافه کنید. Sourcer به اون شکلی که انتظار دارید وجود نداره.

----------


## Inprise

Hex-Rays                                  .

----------


## Delphi Coder

وااااااااای Inprise چی پیدا کردی پسر. این کار میکنه. خیلی خفنه. اوه اوه اوه یعنی واقعا سرعت کار رو 100 برابر میکنه این. واقعا ذوق زده شدم.
جناب بهمنی از شما هم ممنون که این سوال رو پرسیدین من اصلا تصورش هم نمی کردم. آقای Inprise دست بوستم بدون شوخی. واقعا دستت درد نکنه.

----------


## max2004

نرم افزار جالبی بود
جناب اینپرایس شما که این نرم افزار رو معرفی کردید اگر ممکنه یه نرم افزار مقاوم در مقابل این نرم افزار هم معرفی کنید

----------


## samoel

بچه ها من نتونستم دانلود كنم كمكم ميكنيد

----------


## baambooli

دوستان لينك دانلود براي نرم افزار دارند؟

----------


## whitehat

به سایت خودش مراجعه کنید

----------


## hector2000

> Hex-Rays .


با سلام
قیمت این برنامه 2660 دلاره و تا جایی که من میدونم و تحقیق کردم نسخه تریال هم نداره
فقط چندتا دمو(فیلم) ازش گذاشتن.
پس اطمینانی برای عملکرد صحیحش وجود ندارد.

----------


## anubis_ir

نسخه فول اون رو در "يك سري" از سايت‌ها به صورت پك با IDA5.2 مي‌تونيد پيدا كنيد.

----------

